# Website Screenshot



## marcel_m (11. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab da eine etwas "ungewöhnliche" Vorstellung von einem Programm. Das Javaprogramm soll auf einem Server laufen (per SSH starten, etc...) und einen Screenshot einer Website machen, von der man die URL eingeben kann .... 

Hat von euch jemand Ideen dem bezüglich?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Gruß Marcel


----------



## zeja (11. August 2007)

Hier findest du Code für einen einfachen Browser:
http://www.apl.jhu.edu/~hall/java/Swing-Tutorial/Swing-Tutorial-JEditorPane.html

Dort Code um Screenshots zu machen:
http://schmidt.devlib.org/java/save-screenshot.html


----------



## marcel_m (12. August 2007)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Das Problem ist bei deiner Möglichkeit, dass Java nur HTML 3.2 unterstützt und CSS nur äußerst eingeschränkt --> Darstellung wird "katastrophal"...
Aber trotzdem vielen Dank. Kennt jemand alternative Lösungsmöglichkeiten?


Gruß Marcel


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. August 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/coder...schiedlichen-browsern-automatisch-testen.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## marcel_m (12. August 2007)

Die website kann ich derzeit leider nicht wirklich erreichen (Serverprobleme), aber vielen Dank.
Nebenbei: gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, den InternetExplorer - oder noch lieber Firefox- als "Frame" in Java einzubinden? Dann könnte man Internetseiten etwas besser als mit der Java eigenen Lösung darstellen.... wüsste da jemand was?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## celph_titled (12. August 2007)

Hallo,

du kannst Firefox mit JavaXPCOM in Java einbinden. Schau dir mal das hier an:
http://developer.mozilla.org/en/doc...Mozilla_in_a_Java_Application_using_JavaXPCOM


----------

